# 7.6/6.59 Earthquake near Ometepec, Guerrero



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

Details:

Magnitude 7.6 - OAXACA, MEXICO

7.6 reported by US, 6.59 by Mexico

I felt it here in Xalapa, light amount of rocking and moving of water in their containers.

As reported by the news: no major damage occurred and no major risk of a tsunami. Caused more nervousness than anything.

Anyone live nearby in Oaxaca or Guerrero that can inform on the situation? Brother in law lives in western Oaxaca but we haven't been able to get through on the cell phone.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

kazslo said:


> Details:
> 
> Magnitude 7.6 - OAXACA, MEXICO
> 
> ...


It was a big deal in Mexico City, lots of shaking of buildings, people running into the street, a bit of panic, but no major damage to buildings or the infrastructure. The electricity, water, and telephone continued to function properly, along with the Metro and other public transportation. I hope your brother-in-law is OK.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

kazslo said:


> 7.6 reported by US, 6.59 by Mexico
> 
> I felt it here in Xalapa, light amount of rocking and moving of water in their containers.


I was driving over a tope at the time, so I didn't notice a thing.


----------



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

I live about 8 miles outside of Acapulco and did not feel a thing.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

diablita said:


> I live about 8 miles outside of Acapulco and did not feel a thing.


Maybe all the "good vibes" ended up in Mexico City - lucky us!


----------

